# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Τροφοδοτικό Thermaltake

## Spirtos

Τροφοδοτικό Thermaltake RX-600 με όλα τα παρελκόμενα του σε άψογη κατάσταση.

τιμή 25€, κατόπιν συνάντησης αντός Αθηνών (Δυτικά προάστεια / Νέα Ιωνία / Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια κατά προτίμηση).

----------


## moutoulos



----------

